# Ubuntu 7.04 - Wow! - My Experiences



## Oliver_FF (Jul 19, 2007)

Well I woke up one day and wanted to do something different, so I thought "I know, i'll try Linux again"...

So 8 hours later and i'm dual booting Vista and Ubuntu 7.04 on my Asus Aspire 5610z laptop 

Who said anything about hardware incompatibilities? I stuck the disc in, it booted to a live Ubuntu where there was a desktop icon to install. 5 minutes later and some slick GUI to guide you simplistically through the install, you reboot and there it all is - ready and waiting for you.

Wow.

The last time i'd tried Linux was 5 years back when i was 14, it was SuSE 10.0 and the overall impressions went along the lines of "Yeah, this is pretty cool but i don't have a clue what's going on"...

5 years down the line and i'm happy to say that I find Linux to be exceptionally easy to use - mainly thanks to the advancements in the Synaptics package manager and Gnome which just blow my socks off! Getting new software used to be a real hardship - with Synaptics you just search for what you want, tick it and click Apply, and 10 seconds later it's done!


Check this out for all the non-believers that think Linux is still back in the stone age and choose Vista because it "looks great":
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-CgqWlX_GsI


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2007)

how's linux for gaming?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 19, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> how's linux for gaming?



linux would be awesome for gaming if developers made games for it haha. back in 1999 some college buddies and i were all using linux to play quake 3 arena and it played smoother than on windows 98. but that really isnt a surprise. id like to see benchies for something like half life 2 on ubuntu compared to vista.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> linux would be awesome for gaming if developers made games for it haha. back in 1999 some college buddies and i were all using linux to play quake 3 arena and it played smoother than on windows 98. but that really isnt a surprise. id like to see benchies for something like half life 2 on ubuntu compared to vista.



well i know there's WinE, but i'm not sure how that would do for gaming...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

Wine works quite well, no DX but enough to satisfy me...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 19, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Wine works quite well, no DX but enough to satisfy me...



so openGL games should run fine under linux?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 19, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Wine works quite well, no DX but enough to satisfy me...



Theres direct x, its just limited.

winehq actually has a huge database of compatible games.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 19, 2007)

In fact, they run better, and yes...

Dippy you are correct, if you do want DX in linux use Cedega.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 19, 2007)

It's a bit of a pickle isn't it? You want to move to Linux for better game performance, but at the cost of compatibility?

Some of that stuff looks neat, but Linux used to be about avoiding the bloat-ness of Windows. More and more they develop code for useless things like that snap to feature on the windows. What in the hell is the point of that? 

Obviously different shells = different features. 

Do we know technically which shell is going to manage DX and GL best simultaneously?

LOL at the Quake III arena, taking out the bot on the first shot. I knew he was going straight for that.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

I was gonna say to you before we lost connection that linux is more productive than windows for the reason being that it is slimmer, not made for gamers but for a totally nerdy person or Ubuntu for the mainstream user who cannot afford windoze.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 20, 2007)

newconroer said:


> Do we know technically which shell is going to manage DX and GL best simultaneously?




IIRC, UI such as KDE and Gnome shouldn't play huge roles in dx emulation nor OGL performance, as both use "X" which it should go straight to. (the 3d work.)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 20, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> IIRC, UI such as KDE and Gnome shouldn't play huge roles in dx emulation nor OGL performance, as both use "X" which it should go straight to. (the 3d work.)



they shouldnt play any role at all since linux uses a server to run xwindows and kde/gnome are just guis running overtop that. as long as the x server is up to the task games should be able to run with limited resources being used. that would be the ultimate way. no bloated OS stealing your ram  as you frag people online, just a nice streamlined x server.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 20, 2007)

Only trouble with that is the user who is most of us gamers might have trouble... 

Imagines n00bs...

"Guys I typed startx but it won't work."


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jul 20, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> how's linux for gaming?



I don't think i'm going to be gaming on my laptop


----------

